
Show HN: Odds Converter Written in Vue.js - throa2213
https://oddsconverter.org/
======
anonfunction
Any plans to open source it?

~~~
throa2213
Well, I'm not sure who will be interested to see the code for it.

~~~
anonfunction
I would.

